# Shimano Vengeance Sea Bass 2,10 20-60



## vermesser (20. Oktober 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem ich hier auch schon mega viele Tipps und Beratung ohne Ende bekommen habe, möchte ich hier mal meine Neuerwerbung vorstellen. Vielleicht hilft es ja dem einen oder anderen.

Ich war auf der Suche nach einer kurzen, kräftigen Spinnrute als Ergänzung meiner Jenzi Avalon Jerk. Da ich häufig zwischen Neuruppin und Rostock pendel, nervt es, ständig die Angeln hin und her zu fahren. Ein Besuch beim örtlichen Angelhändler ergab nach Durchsicht des Sortiments eine Shimano Vengeance Sea Bass 2,10 mit 20-60 Gramm. Der erste Eindruck war schon mal sehr gut. Leicht, sehr gut und sauber  verabeitet, steif und günstig (37 Euro). Kombiniert habe ich das Rütchen mit einer Penn Sargus 3000 und 30er Monofil.

Heute war sie das erste Mal am Wasser zum Spinnfischen auf Hecht  mit allem von kleinen Spinnern bis mittleren Jerks. Die ersten Würfe gingen zügig, weit und zielgenau, die Rute liegt gut in der Hand und ist sehr leicht. Auffallend ist die enorme Steifigkeit, die Rute verkraftet locker einen 14cm Salmo Perch oder mittlere Jerks wie den Spro Rapper in 49 Gramm und ist auch mit der Führung solcher Köder nicht überfordert. Trotzdem wirft sie auch kleine Spinner noch recht gut. Ein 22er Effzett fliegt sehr, sehr gut an dem Rütchen. Da auch prombt ein ungefähr 70er Hecht auf den Jerk knallte, wurde auch das Drillverhalten kurz getestet...sie puffert Schläge gut ab und hat genug Power, um einen Fisch auch in den Seerosen effektiv zu stoppen. Leider schüttelte der Fisch beim Sprung den Jerk los, aber gut.

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, daß sie auch als Bootsrute beim Zanderangeln eine sehr gute Figur macht. Vom Ufer wäre sie mir zu kurz. Das wird noch getestet.

Von mir gibts eine klare Empfehlung als Allroundspinnrute, leichte (!!!!!) Jerkrute oder Softjerkrute und wohl auch fürs Boot auf Zander. Für diesen Preis dürfte es schwer werden, was besseres zu finden.

Drei kleine Kritikpunkte habe ich allerdings auch: Der geteilte Duplon-Griff ist ganz klar gewöhnungsbedürftig. Ein kompletter Korkgriff oder Duplon-Griff ist deutlich angenehmer.

Die Lackierung sieht aus wie unfertig, unten weiß, oben grau bis schwarz...komplett in einer Farbe sähe edler aus.

Und die Ringe sehen nicht mega-robust aus...es sind nur leichte Zweistegringe. Mal sehen, wie lang die Touren durch den Busch mitmachen.

Alle Kritikpunkte beeinflussen die Funktion der Rute in keiner Weise und sind wohl dem modernen Geschmack für Spinnruten und dem Gewicht geschuldet.

Von mir eine klare Empfehlung.


----------



## angler1996 (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Shimano Vengeance Sea Bass 2,10 20-60*

Danke, klingt gut und bei dem Preis gibts ja viele Möglichkeiten.
Gruß A.


----------



## igiigi (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Shimano Vengeance Sea Bass 2,10 20-60*

grüß dich,

könntest du mal ein bild von der rute machen?
finde nirgends ein ganzes bild von ihr, würde auch gerne mal sehen wie sie im verhältnis aussieht!

gruß


----------



## Hellge (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Shimano Vengeance Sea Bass 2,10 20-60*

Hallo Vermesser, ich kann dir nur beipflichten. Ich habe mir diese Rute auch gekauft und bin bis jetzt zufrieden. Sie ist die letzten Tage beim Boddenangeln als Bootsrute zum Einsatz gekommen und verkraftet locker 16 zener Gummis mit 21 gr Köpfen auch Blinker mit 45 gr ließen sich noch anständig führen. Beim Drill geht die Aktion fast bis ins Handteil und ausgeschlitzt ist kein Fisch. Als Rolle hatte ich eine 104000 Red Ark dran und somit eine ausgewogene Combi.
Fazit: Das Preis/Leistungsverhältniss stimmt.


----------



## drillhammer (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Shimano Vengeance Sea Bass 2,10 20-60*

Wo hast Du sie denn in der Region erworben?
gruß


----------



## Hellge (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Shimano Vengeance Sea Bass 2,10 20-60*

Hallo drillhammer,
die Rute hab ich beim Angelspezi Chemnitz erworben, für glaube 43 €.
Und für das Geld, allemal eine Option.


----------



## H.Christians (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Shimano Vengeance Sea Bass 2,10 20-60*

Ich habe mittlerweile 2 von den Ruten in 2,4mtr. mit 10-60 Gr Wurfgewicht.
Bin total beigeistert von der Rute, in der Preisklasse gibts wohl nichts besseres.
Konnte schon 2 Hechte von ca 80 und knapp 90 cm damit landen, die Rute macht einen Riesen Spaß.
Fische die Rute vom Boot aus, aber auch zum Uferangeln ein feines Teil.
Mit ner 3000er Stradic eine wirklich klasse Combo.

Ich kann nur jedem diese Rute empfehlen :m:m


----------



## vermesser (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Shimano Vengeance Sea Bass 2,10 20-60*

Kleines Update: Am Samstag wurde die Rute zum Zanderangeln mit Gummi benutzt. Auch dafür ist sie tauglich, wenn auch ziemlich kurz für mein Gefühl. Aber faulenzen lässt sich problemlos. In Verbindung mit 13er Power Pro auf der Sargus eine sehr gefühlvolle Kombi, mit der man Steine auf dem Boden zählen kann.


----------



## jbs (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Shimano Vengeance Sea Bass 2,10 20-60*

Hallo Vermesser,

hatte diese Rute im Laden schon in der Hand, dazu noch die Vengeance Shad. Konnte mich aber nicht für eine der beiden entscheiden.

Würdest du die Sea Bass auch fürs Jiggen empfehlen? Wie ist sie im Vergleich zur Shad?


----------



## vermesser (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Shimano Vengeance Sea Bass 2,10 20-60*

Ich hatte die Shad nur im Laden in der Hand. Für mein Gefühl ist die Sea Bass etwas straffer. Sie hat ja mehr Wurfgewicht und da die Rute siehe meinen ersten Post auch zum leichten Jerken dienen sollte, hab ich mich für die kräftigere Variante entschieden.

Zum Jiggen kann ich nix sagen, da ich das nicht mache.


----------



## Ronin (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Shimano Vengeance Sea Bass 2,10 20-60*



igiigi schrieb:


> grüß dich,
> 
> könntest du mal ein bild von der rute machen?
> finde nirgends ein ganzes bild von ihr, würde auch gerne mal sehen wie sie im verhältnis aussieht!
> ...




Vielleicht macht er noch eins - ich hab aber mal gesucht und das hier: http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=...e=6&ndsp=23&ved=1t:429,r:21,s:113&tx=70&ty=76

gefunden...
Oben links als Vollbild einigermaßen zu erkennen!

#6


----------



## vermesser (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Shimano Vengeance Sea Bass 2,10 20-60*

Die Rute ist derzeit nicht bei mir, sonst wäre das Foto schon drin. Aber das Foto gibt das ganz gut wieder, was ich meine. Die Farbe ist halt unten weiß, oben schwarz...Ansichtssache.


----------



## welsfaenger (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Shimano Vengeance Sea Bass 2,10 20-60*

nebeinbei mal ein kleiner Preistipp:

http://www.nordfishing77.at/r-u-t-e...no-vengeance-sea-bass-spinning-210-h-mit.html

Habe dort für den Verein mal zwei Kombos bestellt, die Rute mit einer Sänger X-Cel Rolle, als Kombo für 45 €. Einmal als 2,10 mit 60 hr. WG, die andere mit 2,40 mit 45 gr. WG.
Die 2,10er habe ich dann selbst behalten, nimm sie gelegentlich zum Hechtangeln (mit Köfi) vom Belly. Für den Preis ein klasse Stock, Aktion ist gut und schön straff, die "Übermittlung" des Blanks ist nicht perfekt aber ok. 
man muss natürlich auch den Preis sehen.
Die meisten schätzen die Rute deutlich teurer ein.

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## ragbar (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Shimano Vengeance Sea Bass 2,10 20-60*

Hab mir auch eine in 2.4m 20-60g gegönnt.
Es stimmt schon, die Resonanz der Rute ist nicht ganz so ausgeprägt, aber die Wurfleistung überdurchschnittlich gut.

Fazit auch von mir:

Für den Kurs ein schönes Gerät, gut und praxisgerecht.

Gruß
Erik


----------



## vermesser (15. November 2011)

*AW: Shimano Vengeance Sea Bass 2,10 20-60*

Nachdem ich die Rute jetzt einige Male getestet habe, muss ich immernoch sagen, daß ich super zufrieden bin. Das Stöckchen hat gewaltig Rückrad und die Wurfleistung ist überragend...die Rute kann mit deutlich längeren Ruten von der Wurfweite mithalten...was mich doch sehr überrascht. Die gesamte Rute macht einen gut durchdachten Eindruck.

Vor mir eine klare Empfehlung als Allround-Spinnrute. Überraschenderweise funktioniert sie sowohl mit kleinen Spinnern als auch mit ziemlich großen Wobblern richtig gut und selbst Gummis sind kein Problem. Das ist nahezu die eierlegende Wollmilchsau.


----------



## Bieroholiker (8. April 2013)

*AW: Shimano Vengeance Sea Bass 2,10 20-60*

können noch mehr diese rute empfehlen? mich würde sie in 2,40m interessieren.


----------



## zanderalex (22. August 2013)

*AW: Shimano Vengeance Sea Bass 2,10 20-60*

Hallo,

ich habe die Vengeance ,210 mit 10-50 gr. WG und bin auch der Meinung das es für den Preis von 35 € (2012) eine sehr gute Rute ist. Ich nehme sie zum Zanderangeln dort wo ich nicht viel Platz zum werfen habe und mit einer 2,70er eher die Vögel von den Ästen hauen würde. Man kann von 7-21gr. alles recht gut fischen. Einziger Kritikpunkt der Rollenhalter ist nicht mehr richtig fest und ist ca 0,5cm hoch gerutscht was aber die Funktion nicht einschränkt. Der Spitzenring musste ausgetauscht werden was aber eigenverschulden war.


----------



## acker (22. August 2013)

*AW: Shimano Vengeance Sea Bass 2,10 20-60*

Ich habe diese Rute meinem Sohn gekauft in 2,4m und 60g Wurfgewicht. 
Er ist absolut zufrieden damit , öhm ja und ich auch ..habe sie daselbst schon des öfteren mal mitgenommen zum Bootsangeln |supergri
Preis / Leistung absolut Top !


----------



## Cormoraner (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Shimano Vengeance Sea Bass 2,10 20-60*

Gibt es paar mehr Erfahrungen zur Spinning AX Sea Bass in 2,10m in 20-50g? Ich spreche von der weissen Rute. Gibt es für ca 30€ zu kaufen, sehr günstig.


----------

